# Moving to Barcelona in July 2013



## 97rr (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post on this forum, but I have been reading it for the past few months and have found it very informative.

My family and I are planning on moving to the Barcelona area in July/August of 2013. We currently live in California. This is the first time we've moved out of the country. So we have lots of questions. As of now, the following are addressed:


Immigration
A job contract
Tax support
Package from US to Spain (personal items, clothes, etc)

However, the following are still not addressed:

Home rental
School (our son is 15 years old)
Banking
Car/Trasportation

We've traveled to Spain many times recently and are quite comfortable driving around (as long as we have a GPS with us  ) 

We've used fotocasa.es to look at potential properties. Is that a reliable website? I am asking because I have found the same properties across regions. That's what has gotten me suspicious. 

We are looking for a detached home outside of Barcelona (I will be working in Barcelona). We live in the US, so 45min commutes to work are normal for us. We prefer quiet to a short commute. 

Do you have recommendations for auto/car websites? Do you have recommendations for Banks. I should have a visa and work permit by the time we move. Not sure if that includes "residencia" 

As far as schools are concerned. My son does not speak Spanish is that a restriction? Meaning would he be denied access to the school based on this, or will the school district simply say "tough, he can attend but will need to learn Spanish quickly"?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

97rr said:


> As far as schools are concerned. My son does not speak Spanish is that a restriction? Meaning would he be denied access to the school based on this, or will the school district simply say "tough, he can attend but will need to learn Spanish quickly"?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


They'll say "In our system children are taught in Catalan firstly and some Spanish depending on the school..." 
At 15 your son will probably be completely at sea in a state school.

I've just found this which gives some useful info on schools in Catalonia including the idea that all children know how to read and write in Catalan and Spanish by the age of 7
http://www.slideshare.net/vsanz/catalan-educational-system-presentation


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would look at international schools for your son. 

I find the Spanish education system to be radically different from the American one in terms of assignments, test taking, grading, support and/or lack there of, after school activities. I would be seriously concerned that the language issue (as PW has said, you're looking at Catalan, not necessarily Spanish) combined with the culture shock in school could be just too much. 

If he was younger, I'd say go for it. However, 15 is 4º ESO which is a tough year. 

Education is struggling in Spain right now. If you can spring for a private, international school it might be a good investment. 

International schools - (barcelona-metropolitan.com)


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

PS - Package from US to Spain: How are you doing it? I might be bringing over large items this year and I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

97rr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, but I have been reading it for the past few months and have found it very informative.
> 
> ...


I'm curious how you've managed to get a job contract as we are always told that US citizens find it extremely difficult to get jobs as they can only be given work that can't be done by a Spaniard, or failing that a member of the EU.
Please tell us how you did it, if you can?!


----------



## 97rr (May 8, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They'll say "In our system children are taught in Catalan firstly and some Spanish depending on the school..."
> At 15 your son will probably be completely at sea in a state school.
> 
> I've just found this which gives some useful info on schools in Catalonia including the idea that all children know how to read and write in Catalan and Spanish by the age of 7


Good presentation. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 97rr (May 8, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> PS - Package from US to Spain: How are you doing it? I might be bringing over large items this year and I'm looking for ideas.


I'm intending to just use a normal moving service. I got a quote for 300 cubic feet for $4000. 

If you are interested, I can forward you their details.


----------



## 97rr (May 8, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm curious how you've managed to get a job contract as we are always told that US citizens find it extremely difficult to get jobs as they can only be given work that can't be done by a Spaniard, or failing that a member of the EU.
> Please tell us how you did it, if you can?!


Luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

97rr said:


> Luck


luck's not going to help anyone else is it?


is it an intra-company transfer by any chance?

so many US citizens come here asking for advice on how to move here/get work/visas etc - it would be great if we could actually give them some REAL help


----------



## 97rr (May 8, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> luck's not going to help anyone else is it?
> 
> 
> is it an intra-company transfer by any chance?
> ...


It was more complex than an intra company transfer. Even though globally it's the same company, there were a series steps I had to complete. The first one was finding a job there that I could do. Then there were a series of steps to prove no one else in Spain had applied or shown interest. Lastly complete all documentation necessary to apply for a work permit.

I hope this helps.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

[*]A job contract
- You have that?? Just wondering.. there are no jobs.

[*]Package from US to Spain (personal items, clothes, etc)
- Just my personal advice, don't bring to many clothes, especially in July.

For home, rent/buy indeed fotocasa.es is a good site. Most of small real estate agencies work with them. Also check
Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com and idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

As for car, with out a car you cant do anything. If you are in money, when you land go buy new car or order it already now to give dealer time to bring you one in time. Or you can buy a second hand one. GPS is a must. Again, you need your own car. There is also public transportation system, but better have your own car. For second hand stuff you can try http://www.segundamano.es/ .. but you know second hand is second hand and with cars is like with lottery.

There are all kind of Banks, I cant name one, but better chose one big name like ING or Barclays.

BUT, if you want to open a bank account, everybody will ask you for your work contract or NIE.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a few inconsistencies with the last message..
It's true that if you are planning to live outside the city, it is much better to have a car. But it is very possible to live comfortably in Barcelona relying on the public transportation system. One potential problem for you, as Americans , is that your California license is not recognized here. International driver's licenses, like the ones available for AAA, are only good for tourists, not residents. So you will have to start from scratch getting a Spanish license. It's not quick, or cheap, so investigate. 
As far as banks go, it is better to open an account with a Spanish bank, like La Caixa, as they are everywhere. ING and Barclay's are much more difficult to locate...Also you don't have to have a NIE or work contract to open an account. Just money and passport. Obviously it would be a non-resident account with a monthly fee. Then when you get your residency sorted out, you can change over, which is what I did.


----------



## laura torres (May 18, 2013)

97rr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, but I have been reading it for the past few months and have found it very informative.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am just new from today in this forum:
We are canadian-spanish a family of five (three children) moving from Barcelona to Rennes (France) in september.
Regarding the schools, all the schools have the obligation to get foreign students and make them learn the language (first catalan, and then spanish). 
In the website kidsinbarcelona you can find all the info about schools.

/SNIP/
Laura Torres


----------

